# what spark plugs are recommend or best for vrt



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have 97 vrt and i wanna change my plugs i did them a year ago and looking to see whats best for my vrt, the plugs that are in there are the ngk copper set at .028, i need to know what plugs should be used in a vrt cold or hot? and what should the plug gap be set at also what the trq specs on them thanks,


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

BKR7e are the ones that most people are running. Gap at .028.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Bthornton10 said:


> BKR7e are the ones that most people are running. Gap at .028.


i have those as well but gapped .024


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

I use the BKR7e also gapped at .032


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

if its a turbo vr6 shouldnt it the gap be smaller that .028 maybe at like .024? if its bigger than .028 i have a blow out issues, and i think i just have some v power plugs in there


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Lttljp15 said:


> if its a turbo vr6 shouldnt it the gap be smaller that .028 maybe at like .024? if its bigger than .028 i have a blow out issues, and i think i just have some v power plugs in there



idk

i kept seeing .024 gap so thats where i put mine at and ive been having no issues


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

UP


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

up


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

i will try some denso ik 24 next week.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i used ngk's bkr7e @ .024 and no problem

now im using ngk's [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> now im using ngk's [email protected] :thumbup:


same here, thats what i run


----------



## Turbovdub4u2nv (May 10, 2010)

all these plugs r tough to find. But i found a interesting post by others using different plugs. I dont know how much i can trust this but here it is : http://www.elitedubs.com/index.php?topic=2491.0


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

You can usually find cheap easy-to-find Denso crossovers as off-the-shelf oem Honda parts, nickel core mind you, not copper core, that are basically the same as the ngk bkr7eku part. Or bkr8 if you want a step colder. I figure for as often as I change plugs, I don't need platinum or even copper, and I have run the nickel cores for a while with no problems. I gap at .037. I do have the MSD coil/stock ICM upgrade implemented though.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Turbovdub4u2nv said:


> all these plugs r tough to find.


no they arent, these plugs are all at autozone...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i buy mine online :laugh::beer:


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

BKR7E, R5671A-7 to 8, Stock Audi TT, Stock Audi RS2, BKR7EIX, Bosch Yytrium 16V etc. Tried them all and with out of the packet gaps (0.7mm or 0.028") with zero probs.

I have to say, the engine 'feels' best on the Stock Audi RS2 (Bosch F5DPOR) and they last.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

does spark plugs makes any difference on the power the engine makes? i mean, does it add some hp? 

just curious:beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

kevhayward said:


> BKR7E, R5671A-7 to 8, Stock Audi TT, Stock Audi RS2, BKR7EIX, Bosch Yytrium 16V etc. Tried them all and with out of the packet gaps (0.7mm or 0.028") with zero probs.
> 
> I have to say, the engine 'feels' best on the Stock Audi RS2 (Bosch F5DPOR) and they last.


BKR7E 0.28 and Audi RS2 Bosch F5DPOR is waht Im using aswell. :thumbup:


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> does spark plugs makes any difference on the power the engine makes? i mean, does it add some hp?
> 
> just curious:beer:



Nope! Plugs can only reduce power if they are incorrect for the application  If the air/fuel ratio is correct, you only need a miniscule spark to ignite it. Stronger coils are just a band aid for burn problems. To burn more of the charge, twin plugs is the proper way to do it.

You can sometimes feel 'seat of your pants' differences from one plug to the next, but how much of that can be attributed to the fact the old plug is coked up? I guess any new plug will feel better.

I must admit though, the RS2 plug seems to remain consistently good. My old R5671A's used to 'go off', or burn out quickly.
The RS2 plug does have a very distinctive and unique tip design, so it must help.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

And a Audi RS2 shold be a car that everyone have heard about


----------



## Turbovdub4u2nv (May 10, 2010)

anyone know parts number for BKR7E? i googled came up with 3 different numbers. Parts store really dont carry this around me


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

The Bosch F5DPOR look promissing. 
Stock high performance turbo-engine plugs, who last a lot of miles 

I'm running bkr7e 's now, but i'm not quite happy with cold start + idle. 
It stalled on a few occasions right after i started my car. 
They're gapped @ .023, running with c2 #42


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Turbovdub4u2nv said:


> anyone know parts number for BKR7E? i googled came up with 3 different numbers. Parts store really dont carry this around me


 iirc 4244


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

Im running bkr7e's. At first i had them gapped at .024, pulled hard in lower rpms but fell on its face at higher rpms. I changed the gap to .030 pulled much better throughout the entire rpm range. But the entire time i had bad plug wires and a coilpack. Have to upgrade the coilpack and plugs and then see how it runs.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

pimS said:


> The Bosch F5DPOR look promissing.
> Stock high performance turbo-engine plugs, who last a lot of miles
> 
> I'm running bkr7e 's now, but i'm not quite happy with cold start + idle.
> ...


 7s shouldn't give you starting and warm up problems but the F5' is the best plug I've used to date.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

wierd chris at c2 told me to run bk6re


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Just ordered the bosch's f5dpor, sets me back 90 euro's ...but their's no such thing as cheap performance right ?


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

bump this thread, I recently finally got my car back on the road after changing the plugs, still mad at myself for overseeing the basics, so I purchased new (cold) NGK bkr7e's gapped them to .24 , had boost at about 5 pounds holding well at WOT and idling nice at about 14.4-14.7 afr, turned up boost to bout 16lbs and blew off one of my ic couplings, re-secured piping and at idle changed to 15.1-17.for now have turned boos down and thinking if I should play around with gaps and see what works well, anyone ever have this issue. Thanks again


----------

